# New Shop!



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

*Planning & Moving*

We are adding on to our shop! My dad and I have been talking about it for a while and have finally pulling the trigger! Our current shop is 44' by 36' (1,584 square feet), and every inch of that space is occupied. Here's what it looks like right now:









We will be adding 12' to each side and 12' on the back. It will then be 60' wide and 56' long (3,360 square feet). The extra 12' on each side will be separated by a wall from the middle (large) room. I got playing around on sketch-up and between me and my dad we developed this model:
Back:








Front:









Now for the important part: The woodworking room! I will get most of the addition on the left for my woodworking: my dad is very supportive and has given me a lot of room. My workspace dimensions are 12' by 38' (456 square feet). The rest of that side will be used for a washroom and storage. I am going to build myself some cabinets as well as a workbench, and a 13' mitre bench. I would also like to build a lumber rack. I do not actually have a Saw Stop table saw like in the model, but my dad said he would get me a table saw once the shop is done, but SS is just wishful thinking. Here's a few shots of my layout plan:

























This past weekend I had to shut down my shop for a while. I moved all of my machines and tools into the garage. Well…almost all of them: My bandsaw is to heavy to push up the ramp that enters the garage. so it sits lonely in the empty corner of what used to be my workspace. It took 3 hours for me and my two brothers to move the tools. I couldn't have used the BS in the garage anyway because it needs a 220v outlet which the garage does not have. 

























Overall, I am very excited for this build.

Thanks for taking a look, I know it was a long one,

Ryan


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Planning & Moving*
> 
> We are adding on to our shop! My dad and I have been talking about it for a while and have finally pulling the trigger! Our current shop is 44' by 36' (1,584 square feet), and every inch of that space is occupied. Here's what it looks like right now:
> 
> ...


Wow, that is gonna be some shop when it's done! Are you positive that it's gonna *still* be big enough in a couple of years??


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Planning & Moving*
> 
> We are adding on to our shop! My dad and I have been talking about it for a while and have finally pulling the trigger! Our current shop is 44' by 36' (1,584 square feet), and every inch of that space is occupied. Here's what it looks like right now:
> 
> ...


I see the problem, Helicopter takes up too much room. Just kidding, I share my shop with a 1965 Corvair convertible, and a Kubota tractor. I had to add another 18×30 on to my shop lately for my 1949 KB-6 and another antique tractor. A man needs his space to house the toys too.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Planning & Moving*
> 
> We are adding on to our shop! My dad and I have been talking about it for a while and have finally pulling the trigger! Our current shop is 44' by 36' (1,584 square feet), and every inch of that space is occupied. Here's what it looks like right now:
> 
> ...


Come to think of it, a 12' wide shop is kind of narrow, I would suggest making it 15' to 18' and then the work area would be much easier to work around in. I know, my original shop was 12' x 20' and I doubled it to 24' x 20' and that was much better. Since you said it was in the planning stage I thought I'd pass along food for thought!


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Planning & Moving*
> 
> We are adding on to our shop! My dad and I have been talking about it for a while and have finally pulling the trigger! Our current shop is 44' by 36' (1,584 square feet), and every inch of that space is occupied. Here's what it looks like right now:
> 
> ...


Boy now that's a problem most of us have. Not enough room for the Copter. LOL That will be a great shop enjoy!!!


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

*Tearing out pavement.*

Here is just a quick update. My Dad owns a construction company so he just had some guys come to our house to tear out the pavement where the additions will be made.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Tearing out pavement.*
> 
> Here is just a quick update. My Dad owns a construction company so he just had some guys come to our house to tear out the pavement where the additions will be made.


That is one nice bird. Good luck on your add.
Chuck
Wisconsin-Wood-Chuck


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Tearing out pavement.*
> 
> Here is just a quick update. My Dad owns a construction company so he just had some guys come to our house to tear out the pavement where the additions will be made.


Thanks for fixing the title, it was kinda bugging me all day.  Jeez, lucky dad to have 2 heli's at the moment. Does he use them for work or just pleasure?


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Tearing out pavement.*
> 
> Here is just a quick update. My Dad owns a construction company so he just had some guys come to our house to tear out the pavement where the additions will be made.


He just fly's for them for fun, thats his hobby.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Tearing out pavement.*
> 
> Here is just a quick update. My Dad owns a construction company so he just had some guys come to our house to tear out the pavement where the additions will be made.


I can only afford the radio control type (and the real hobby ones are expensive, not the cheap toy ones), but would love to learn to fly the real thing.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

*taking down the back wall.*

Today we tore down the south wall of the shop. My Dad, my (twin) brother and I started at 7am and finished and around 2pm. We started be removing the tin, the taking out studs and posts with chainsaws and sledge hammers. A scissor life made this much easier then using a ladder. There were four large wooden posts which were about 4 feet in the ground that were pulled out by a Deere 50D mini excavator. We also had to remove the existing garage door. The reason we took down this wall today is so the new chopper can fit inside, just to protect it from hail and storms. We will be putting up a large tarp over the open area to close it off tomorrow. This end of the building will be extended 12 feet, so the tarp is temporary. Once it is extended, a 36' door will be attached. My Grizzly bandsaw was moved to the garage with the rest of the tools. I had to whip up a mobile base. We lifted it with the excavator to put it on the mobile base. It is too bad that I will not be able to use it for the summer because it can not be powered in the garage (220V). Some guys that work for my dad came over and build a concrete pad for the new fuel tank.



















Thanks for taking a look,

Ryan


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanHaasen said:


> *taking down the back wall.*
> 
> Today we tore down the south wall of the shop. My Dad, my (twin) brother and I started at 7am and finished and around 2pm. We started be removing the tin, the taking out studs and posts with chainsaws and sledge hammers. A scissor life made this much easier then using a ladder. There were four large wooden posts which were about 4 feet in the ground that were pulled out by a Deere 50D mini excavator. We also had to remove the existing garage door. The reason we took down this wall today is so the new chopper can fit inside, just to protect it from hail and storms. We will be putting up a large tarp over the open area to close it off tomorrow. This end of the building will be extended 12 feet, so the tarp is temporary. Once it is extended, a 36' door will be attached. My Grizzly bandsaw was moved to the garage with the rest of the tools. I had to whip up a mobile base. We lifted it with the excavator to put it on the mobile base. It is too bad that I will not be able to use it for the summer because it can not be powered in the garage (220V). Some guys that work for my dad came over and build a concrete pad for the new fuel tank.
> 
> ...


Nice to have the right equipment to work with.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

RyanHaasen said:


> *taking down the back wall.*
> 
> Today we tore down the south wall of the shop. My Dad, my (twin) brother and I started at 7am and finished and around 2pm. We started be removing the tin, the taking out studs and posts with chainsaws and sledge hammers. A scissor life made this much easier then using a ladder. There were four large wooden posts which were about 4 feet in the ground that were pulled out by a Deere 50D mini excavator. We also had to remove the existing garage door. The reason we took down this wall today is so the new chopper can fit inside, just to protect it from hail and storms. We will be putting up a large tarp over the open area to close it off tomorrow. This end of the building will be extended 12 feet, so the tarp is temporary. Once it is extended, a 36' door will be attached. My Grizzly bandsaw was moved to the garage with the rest of the tools. I had to whip up a mobile base. We lifted it with the excavator to put it on the mobile base. It is too bad that I will not be able to use it for the summer because it can not be powered in the garage (220V). Some guys that work for my dad came over and build a concrete pad for the new fuel tank.
> 
> ...


Having pole barn construction eliminates the problem of having to support the ceiling before you demo.
I hope it all comes out great.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

*Building supplies have arrived!*

Last week the 32' x 12' bi-fold door arrived from Manitoba. We used the mini Deere excavator to unload it and walk it to the shop. Some relatives from Holland were visiting and assisted in the moving of the door.









Yesterday the building supplies arrived for the additions onto the shop. From what I saw, the was just trusses for the roof and tin for the exterior, so I imagine supplies for the walls are yet to come.

















They say the building will start by next monday at the latest. Stay tuned for the construction on the next entry…


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Building supplies have arrived!*
> 
> Last week the 32' x 12' bi-fold door arrived from Manitoba. We used the mini Deere excavator to unload it and walk it to the shop. Some relatives from Holland were visiting and assisted in the moving of the door.
> 
> ...


moving along nicely…....


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Building supplies have arrived!*
> 
> Last week the 32' x 12' bi-fold door arrived from Manitoba. We used the mini Deere excavator to unload it and walk it to the shop. Some relatives from Holland were visiting and assisted in the moving of the door.
> 
> ...


You lucky dog!


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

*Let the building begin!*

Today at 7:00am the builders came and started on the shop. They began by laying out the additions with wood and rope. They then used a Skid- Steer to drill multiple holes for the main posts. They hit about every pipe in the ground the could have with the auger, but we had the water for those pipes turned off previous to the drilling just in case. The posts were then put into the holes and were suppose to be cemented in the ground today, but with the combination of a storm and a late cement mixer, it won't happen until tomorrow morning.

This is the profile for the rear of the shop. The addition to the right is going to be the woodworking wing, and the addition to the left is going to be a car bay. The two very large 15 layered posts are for the 32' bi-fold door.









The soon to be woodworking shop:









The soon to be car bay:


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Let the building begin!*
> 
> Today at 7:00am the builders came and started on the shop. They began by laying out the additions with wood and rope. They then used a Skid- Steer to drill multiple holes for the main posts. They hit about every pipe in the ground the could have with the auger, but we had the water for those pipes turned off previous to the drilling just in case. The posts were then put into the holes and were suppose to be cemented in the ground today, but with the combination of a storm and a late cement mixer, it won't happen until tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


Ahhh construction, if it's there, someone will hit it.


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Let the building begin!*
> 
> Today at 7:00am the builders came and started on the shop. They began by laying out the additions with wood and rope. They then used a Skid- Steer to drill multiple holes for the main posts. They hit about every pipe in the ground the could have with the auger, but we had the water for those pipes turned off previous to the drilling just in case. The posts were then put into the holes and were suppose to be cemented in the ground today, but with the combination of a storm and a late cement mixer, it won't happen until tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


Dude you got your own helicopter? Now thats cool. Looks like it will be a nice sized shop. Please keep us posted.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

*Big progress and a big storm.*

Over the past couple of days, the shop has been worked on and is coming along nicely. It is very solid construction. The walls and roofs are up and most of the red tin is on. We also rerouted some underground irrigation around the side of the shop.
Today, a sudden, harsh storm came up very fast, and I mean within 5 minutes. Tt went from sunny to almost golfball sized hail! My dad has bee pulling the helicopter out of the shop every morning so the builders have more room to work with. He was at work and messaged me there was this terrible storm coming and that my brother (twin) and I needed to pull it in. We always help him pull it in but we are usually spotters, and he tows it in. He messaged me again and said that he was on his way home if we wanted it wait for him to do it. So I pulled it close to the shop and waited. Then the wind started picking up quick, so we decided to pull it in without him. My brother and I operated the tractor, and all of the builders watched the rotors as there is currently only an 8" gap between the blades and the walls on each side. And, we didn't break anything! About 45 seconds after it was in the shop, almost golfball sided hail pelted the ground!

Well thats all for that story, here are some photos of the progress:

These are the photos from a couple days ago:



























These are photos from today:




























The wall inside the building on the right (with the hole from the previous window) will be taken out so there is more room for the chopper.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Big progress and a big storm.*
> 
> Over the past couple of days, the shop has been worked on and is coming along nicely. It is very solid construction. The walls and roofs are up and most of the red tin is on. We also rerouted some underground irrigation around the side of the shop.
> Today, a sudden, harsh storm came up very fast, and I mean within 5 minutes. Tt went from sunny to almost golfball sized hail! My dad has bee pulling the helicopter out of the shop every morning so the builders have more room to work with. He was at work and messaged me there was this terrible storm coming and that my brother (twin) and I needed to pull it in. We always help him pull it in but we are usually spotters, and he tows it in. He messaged me again and said that he was on his way home if we wanted it wait for him to do it. So I pulled it close to the shop and waited. Then the wind started picking up quick, so we decided to pull it in without him. My brother and I operated the tractor, and all of the builders watched the rotors as there is currently only an 8" gap between the blades and the walls on each side. And, we didn't break anything! About 45 seconds after it was in the shop, almost golfball sided hail pelted the ground!
> ...


Wheew, close call. Looking good.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

*More progress.*

It's been a while since the last shop update, but I wanted to wait for a lot of progess before making this update. We have been working really hard every weekend to get thing done. So here are the main tasks we (my Dad, Brother and I) have completed since the last update:

- The outside shell is finished
- The asphalt was teared out from the heli-pad
- Put all the plumbing into the ground for the drains, toilet, sinks, and shower. I don't have pictures of this, but it was the hardest task. 
- The gravel was levelled inside the building
- Concrete was poured inside the building and on the helipad
- Brick-work was done on the front of the building to match our house
- Got a shower, toilet, and sink for the shop bathroom.
- Walls were put up for the bathroom and storage room
Here are some pictures of the process:

Front of the shop:









The garage door here is where the wood shop will be: 









This is the back of the shop with the large bi-fold door:









This area behind the shop was previously asphalt. The problem was that on a hot day when the helicopter would land on the mobile cart (which was parked on this area) it would sink into the asphalt a little bit, making it tough to pull into the shop. So the solution to this was to tear out the asphalt and replace it with concrete. My dad operated the mini- excavator and teared out the asphalt and I operated the skid-steer to load up the chunks into the trailer.









The rebar laid and ready for concrete:









Concrete poured:

















Today we built the wall frames that divide the woodshop from the storage room and bathroom. That sliding-mitre-saw really came in handy for this:









My Dad and I also went to Lowes and picked up a toilet for the shop and all the metal ducting for the dust collection. We were thinking about going with PVC pipe for the ducts, but with all of the talk about static build-up and dust explosions, we decided to play it safe and go with metal ducts. We hope to get the ducts installed tomorrow. 









Thanks for taking a look, I hope to have another update tomorrow once the metal ducts are installed.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

RyanHaasen said:


> *More progress.*
> 
> It's been a while since the last shop update, but I wanted to wait for a lot of progess before making this update. We have been working really hard every weekend to get thing done. So here are the main tasks we (my Dad, Brother and I) have completed since the last update:
> 
> ...


I noticed the typo in the title right after I posted it. I edited it but it hasn't changed on the blog page. Strange…

Edit: Never mind, it's all good now.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

RyanHaasen said:


> *More progress.*
> 
> It's been a while since the last shop update, but I wanted to wait for a lot of progess before making this update. We have been working really hard every weekend to get thing done. So here are the main tasks we (my Dad, Brother and I) have completed since the last update:
> 
> ...


A helicopter how cool is that. I share my shop with a riding lawn mower no were near as cool.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

RyanHaasen said:


> *More progress.*
> 
> It's been a while since the last shop update, but I wanted to wait for a lot of progess before making this update. We have been working really hard every weekend to get thing done. So here are the main tasks we (my Dad, Brother and I) have completed since the last update:
> 
> ...


Ryan,

THAT's going to be one fine shop.

...was just wishin' I had a chopper, sure would cut down the 40 min. drive to my local Lowes' Store. Do you have a lumber trailer for it? ...just kidding. ;-)

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanHaasen said:


> *More progress.*
> 
> It's been a while since the last shop update, but I wanted to wait for a lot of progess before making this update. We have been working really hard every weekend to get thing done. So here are the main tasks we (my Dad, Brother and I) have completed since the last update:
> 
> ...


Getting close, and so is winter. Better get the heat installed.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

*The dust collection.*

Today I installed all of my dust collection ducts. As I mentioned in the previous blog, I was going to do PVC ducts, but with all of the talk of static explosions, I went with metal ducts from Lowes. It was about a 7 hours overall between laying it our on the floor first and then putting it in the framing. The ducts will be covered in drywall soon, so I made sure it was all together nicely. I ran all of these ducts 6" and I will reduce to 4" below the ceiling for the machines with 4" ports. I taped the ducts together using aluminium tape (I think thats what it is). I read a few times on here not to use duct tape, so I didn't. As for a dust collector, my dad and I decided on getting a Grizzly 4hp dust collector (G0671 4 HP Dust Collector). Once he ordered it, the electrician doing the shop (he's actually our neighbour) asked how many amps it used because he was installing a 50amp panel. I checked the online user manuel or the DC and it turned that it was a 32 amp machine! So my dad put the order on hold until we figured out how we were going to power it. We told the electrician the amp rating and he said he would be able to give us a 90-100 amp panel by drawing from the house. Which would allow us to run the collector, various pumps, and machines at the same time. So my dad is going to release the order on the dust collector and get it shipping. 




































Thanks for taking a look,

Ryan


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

RyanHaasen said:


> *The dust collection.*
> 
> Today I installed all of my dust collection ducts. As I mentioned in the previous blog, I was going to do PVC ducts, but with all of the talk of static explosions, I went with metal ducts from Lowes. It was about a 7 hours overall between laying it our on the floor first and then putting it in the framing. The ducts will be covered in drywall soon, so I made sure it was all together nicely. I ran all of these ducts 6" and I will reduce to 4" below the ceiling for the machines with 4" ports. I taped the ducts together using aluminium tape (I think thats what it is). I read a few times on here not to use duct tape, so I didn't. As for a dust collector, my dad and I decided on getting a Grizzly 4hp dust collector (G0671 4 HP Dust Collector). Once he ordered it, the electrician doing the shop (he's actually our neighbour) asked how many amps it used because he was installing a 50amp panel. I checked the online user manuel or the DC and it turned that it was a 32 amp machine! So my dad put the order on hold until we figured out how we were going to power it. We told the electrician the amp rating and he said he would be able to give us a 90-100 amp panel by drawing from the house. Which would allow us to run the collector, various pumps, and machines at the same time. So my dad is going to release the order on the dust collector and get it shipping.
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing.i just bought a dc and am trying to figure how i want to run my system.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

RyanHaasen said:


> *The dust collection.*
> 
> Today I installed all of my dust collection ducts. As I mentioned in the previous blog, I was going to do PVC ducts, but with all of the talk of static explosions, I went with metal ducts from Lowes. It was about a 7 hours overall between laying it our on the floor first and then putting it in the framing. The ducts will be covered in drywall soon, so I made sure it was all together nicely. I ran all of these ducts 6" and I will reduce to 4" below the ceiling for the machines with 4" ports. I taped the ducts together using aluminium tape (I think thats what it is). I read a few times on here not to use duct tape, so I didn't. As for a dust collector, my dad and I decided on getting a Grizzly 4hp dust collector (G0671 4 HP Dust Collector). Once he ordered it, the electrician doing the shop (he's actually our neighbour) asked how many amps it used because he was installing a 50amp panel. I checked the online user manuel or the DC and it turned that it was a 32 amp machine! So my dad put the order on hold until we figured out how we were going to power it. We told the electrician the amp rating and he said he would be able to give us a 90-100 amp panel by drawing from the house. Which would allow us to run the collector, various pumps, and machines at the same time. So my dad is going to release the order on the dust collector and get it shipping.
> 
> ...


From what I read, it is best to run one main duct down the middle and have branches off on each side directly to the tool. Now I don't know what your shop setup is like, but this worked especially well for my set up considering that the shape is long and narrow.

Good luck with your setup,

Ryan


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

RyanHaasen said:


> *The dust collection.*
> 
> Today I installed all of my dust collection ducts. As I mentioned in the previous blog, I was going to do PVC ducts, but with all of the talk of static explosions, I went with metal ducts from Lowes. It was about a 7 hours overall between laying it our on the floor first and then putting it in the framing. The ducts will be covered in drywall soon, so I made sure it was all together nicely. I ran all of these ducts 6" and I will reduce to 4" below the ceiling for the machines with 4" ports. I taped the ducts together using aluminium tape (I think thats what it is). I read a few times on here not to use duct tape, so I didn't. As for a dust collector, my dad and I decided on getting a Grizzly 4hp dust collector (G0671 4 HP Dust Collector). Once he ordered it, the electrician doing the shop (he's actually our neighbour) asked how many amps it used because he was installing a 50amp panel. I checked the online user manuel or the DC and it turned that it was a 32 amp machine! So my dad put the order on hold until we figured out how we were going to power it. We told the electrician the amp rating and he said he would be able to give us a 90-100 amp panel by drawing from the house. Which would allow us to run the collector, various pumps, and machines at the same time. So my dad is going to release the order on the dust collector and get it shipping.
> 
> ...


Make sure you leave a small door to get in the atic ,just in case you get a bluck in the main run, but with that size cl. you should never use but safe is better than sorry.
Chuck


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

RyanHaasen said:


> *The dust collection.*
> 
> Today I installed all of my dust collection ducts. As I mentioned in the previous blog, I was going to do PVC ducts, but with all of the talk of static explosions, I went with metal ducts from Lowes. It was about a 7 hours overall between laying it our on the floor first and then putting it in the framing. The ducts will be covered in drywall soon, so I made sure it was all together nicely. I ran all of these ducts 6" and I will reduce to 4" below the ceiling for the machines with 4" ports. I taped the ducts together using aluminium tape (I think thats what it is). I read a few times on here not to use duct tape, so I didn't. As for a dust collector, my dad and I decided on getting a Grizzly 4hp dust collector (G0671 4 HP Dust Collector). Once he ordered it, the electrician doing the shop (he's actually our neighbour) asked how many amps it used because he was installing a 50amp panel. I checked the online user manuel or the DC and it turned that it was a 32 amp machine! So my dad put the order on hold until we figured out how we were going to power it. We told the electrician the amp rating and he said he would be able to give us a 90-100 amp panel by drawing from the house. Which would allow us to run the collector, various pumps, and machines at the same time. So my dad is going to release the order on the dust collector and get it shipping.
> 
> ...


"Talk of static explosions", yes there is lot of talk, has anyone known personally of a dust static explosion in a home or hobby woodworking shop belonging to a friend, relative, or neighbor?


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

RyanHaasen said:


> *The dust collection.*
> 
> Today I installed all of my dust collection ducts. As I mentioned in the previous blog, I was going to do PVC ducts, but with all of the talk of static explosions, I went with metal ducts from Lowes. It was about a 7 hours overall between laying it our on the floor first and then putting it in the framing. The ducts will be covered in drywall soon, so I made sure it was all together nicely. I ran all of these ducts 6" and I will reduce to 4" below the ceiling for the machines with 4" ports. I taped the ducts together using aluminium tape (I think thats what it is). I read a few times on here not to use duct tape, so I didn't. As for a dust collector, my dad and I decided on getting a Grizzly 4hp dust collector (G0671 4 HP Dust Collector). Once he ordered it, the electrician doing the shop (he's actually our neighbour) asked how many amps it used because he was installing a 50amp panel. I checked the online user manuel or the DC and it turned that it was a 32 amp machine! So my dad put the order on hold until we figured out how we were going to power it. We told the electrician the amp rating and he said he would be able to give us a 90-100 amp panel by drawing from the house. Which would allow us to run the collector, various pumps, and machines at the same time. So my dad is going to release the order on the dust collector and get it shipping.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the layout, Always glad to see metal duct. My only concern for you would be the 4hp collector with that light ga. pipe. It may collapse when most or all gates are closed. Not saying it is going to, just that it is prone to. Good luck !


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

RyanHaasen said:


> *The dust collection.*
> 
> Today I installed all of my dust collection ducts. As I mentioned in the previous blog, I was going to do PVC ducts, but with all of the talk of static explosions, I went with metal ducts from Lowes. It was about a 7 hours overall between laying it our on the floor first and then putting it in the framing. The ducts will be covered in drywall soon, so I made sure it was all together nicely. I ran all of these ducts 6" and I will reduce to 4" below the ceiling for the machines with 4" ports. I taped the ducts together using aluminium tape (I think thats what it is). I read a few times on here not to use duct tape, so I didn't. As for a dust collector, my dad and I decided on getting a Grizzly 4hp dust collector (G0671 4 HP Dust Collector). Once he ordered it, the electrician doing the shop (he's actually our neighbour) asked how many amps it used because he was installing a 50amp panel. I checked the online user manuel or the DC and it turned that it was a 32 amp machine! So my dad put the order on hold until we figured out how we were going to power it. We told the electrician the amp rating and he said he would be able to give us a 90-100 amp panel by drawing from the house. Which would allow us to run the collector, various pumps, and machines at the same time. So my dad is going to release the order on the dust collector and get it shipping.
> 
> ...


I collapsed a collection system once. The blast gates got closed and the collector kept on doing what it is supposed to do. They go as flat as a pancake so try to leave some gates open all the time. Just a word of caution. This is looking good. Keep us posted.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

RyanHaasen said:


> *The dust collection.*
> 
> Today I installed all of my dust collection ducts. As I mentioned in the previous blog, I was going to do PVC ducts, but with all of the talk of static explosions, I went with metal ducts from Lowes. It was about a 7 hours overall between laying it our on the floor first and then putting it in the framing. The ducts will be covered in drywall soon, so I made sure it was all together nicely. I ran all of these ducts 6" and I will reduce to 4" below the ceiling for the machines with 4" ports. I taped the ducts together using aluminium tape (I think thats what it is). I read a few times on here not to use duct tape, so I didn't. As for a dust collector, my dad and I decided on getting a Grizzly 4hp dust collector (G0671 4 HP Dust Collector). Once he ordered it, the electrician doing the shop (he's actually our neighbour) asked how many amps it used because he was installing a 50amp panel. I checked the online user manuel or the DC and it turned that it was a 32 amp machine! So my dad put the order on hold until we figured out how we were going to power it. We told the electrician the amp rating and he said he would be able to give us a 90-100 amp panel by drawing from the house. Which would allow us to run the collector, various pumps, and machines at the same time. So my dad is going to release the order on the dust collector and get it shipping.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, thats great advice! I'll make sure to keep an appropriate amount of blast gates open at all times.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

RyanHaasen said:


> *The dust collection.*
> 
> Today I installed all of my dust collection ducts. As I mentioned in the previous blog, I was going to do PVC ducts, but with all of the talk of static explosions, I went with metal ducts from Lowes. It was about a 7 hours overall between laying it our on the floor first and then putting it in the framing. The ducts will be covered in drywall soon, so I made sure it was all together nicely. I ran all of these ducts 6" and I will reduce to 4" below the ceiling for the machines with 4" ports. I taped the ducts together using aluminium tape (I think thats what it is). I read a few times on here not to use duct tape, so I didn't. As for a dust collector, my dad and I decided on getting a Grizzly 4hp dust collector (G0671 4 HP Dust Collector). Once he ordered it, the electrician doing the shop (he's actually our neighbour) asked how many amps it used because he was installing a 50amp panel. I checked the online user manuel or the DC and it turned that it was a 32 amp machine! So my dad put the order on hold until we figured out how we were going to power it. We told the electrician the amp rating and he said he would be able to give us a 90-100 amp panel by drawing from the house. Which would allow us to run the collector, various pumps, and machines at the same time. So my dad is going to release the order on the dust collector and get it shipping.
> 
> ...


static fires are real!!!!!never heard of one in a home shop..but i worked in a paper mill..an we had them there in the vacuume ducts…why take the chance an lose everything to a stupid fire…


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

*More work done and dust collector delivered!*

We have been working hard on getting everything done on the inside of the wood shop bay because the dry wall is being put on this weekend. Here's a list of the progress:

-Plumbing for bathroom
-Dust collector delivered
-Sections around the shop paved
-Vapour shield on
-Windows torn out



























I started setting up the Grizzly Dust collector, but two of the leg braces were not the correct size. I emailed grizzly and they will be sending me the correct parts. I'm pretty excited to get it set up!



























Stay tuned…. drywall will be on this weekend!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

RyanHaasen said:


> *More work done and dust collector delivered!*
> 
> We have been working hard on getting everything done on the inside of the wood shop bay because the dry wall is being put on this weekend. Here's a list of the progress:
> 
> ...


shop's looking good.keep us posted.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanHaasen said:


> *More work done and dust collector delivered!*
> 
> We have been working hard on getting everything done on the inside of the wood shop bay because the dry wall is being put on this weekend. Here's a list of the progress:
> 
> ...


nope, the shop is not done yet, working outdoors?


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

RyanHaasen said:


> *More work done and dust collector delivered!*
> 
> We have been working hard on getting everything done on the inside of the wood shop bay because the dry wall is being put on this weekend. Here's a list of the progress:
> 
> ...


No, Doug, I've been setup in the garage for the summer and my dad has parked outside. I don't have access to all my tools in here, but I can still use my lathe. Once the garage door is put on the new shop (and the dry wall of course), then I'm moving in!


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

RyanHaasen said:


> *More work done and dust collector delivered!*
> 
> We have been working hard on getting everything done on the inside of the wood shop bay because the dry wall is being put on this weekend. Here's a list of the progress:
> 
> ...


Looks like it will be a good shop. I am wondering about drywall on the walls. I made the mistake of doing that on part of my shop and found that I could not hang anything from the drywall. The new part is paneled in chip board, it does not look as nice but a screw will hold anything I want it to.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

*Drywall painted, bathroom finished, and more.*

The drywall was finished a couple weeks ago and my Mom painted most of it. It looks great! We went with eggshell white just so it would brighten the room up, but not shine at the same time (my Mom's advice, not mine). All the garage doors are now on and we can finally lock up the shop at night! All the outlets in the woodshop are now powered: I have four 220v outlets and the rest is filled with 110v outlets. I do not plan on having 4 machines that require 220v, I just wanted options on where I could put the few that I have. Here is a picture of the woodshop so far: 









My dad and I just finished the 6' x 7' bathroom yesterday. Pretty cozy for a shop bathroom:

















The floors in the main shop and woodshop are getting Polyaspartic Concrete Coatings on Sunday (It's going to be sweet!), so we have to have everything moved into the car bay by then. Most of the small items were put into the storage room, and today we almost emptied out the main shop into the car bay.

This was what the car bay looked like before we filled it with everything:

















Here's the strorage room, it is still a work-in-progress, but it's working great for storing things for the time being;









This is the almost emptied main shop. This wall in particular was filled with stuff 14' from the wall. Not any more.









This is the other wall. The large work bench is gone and we are just using a little workbench to hold all the tools we are using at the moment.









Oh, and one more thing…we have heat! The Alberta winter is coming in, and we no long have to work in the cold! Each section (wood-shop, main shop, and the car bay) have Radient heaters. These are great because they can heat up the room incredibly fast. We do not yet have insulation in the attics so it is very inefficient, but for now it will take the chill out of the air. I think the attic insulation will be in by the end of the week.

Thanks for taking a look, 
Ryan


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Drywall painted, bathroom finished, and more.*
> 
> The drywall was finished a couple weeks ago and my Mom painted most of it. It looks great! We went with eggshell white just so it would brighten the room up, but not shine at the same time (my Mom's advice, not mine). All the garage doors are now on and we can finally lock up the shop at night! All the outlets in the woodshop are now powered: I have four 220v outlets and the rest is filled with 110v outlets. I do not plan on having 4 machines that require 220v, I just wanted options on where I could put the few that I have. Here is a picture of the woodshop so far:
> 
> ...


Better than some homes. Great work shop, Or great helicopter garage.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Drywall painted, bathroom finished, and more.*
> 
> The drywall was finished a couple weeks ago and my Mom painted most of it. It looks great! We went with eggshell white just so it would brighten the room up, but not shine at the same time (my Mom's advice, not mine). All the garage doors are now on and we can finally lock up the shop at night! All the outlets in the woodshop are now powered: I have four 220v outlets and the rest is filled with 110v outlets. I do not plan on having 4 machines that require 220v, I just wanted options on where I could put the few that I have. Here is a picture of the woodshop so far:
> 
> ...


it is really nice to see others getting things done

your work looks great
and the office is cozy

will be a real pleasure to work there

enjoy


----------



## OliverMiguel (Oct 18, 2012)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Drywall painted, bathroom finished, and more.*
> 
> The drywall was finished a couple weeks ago and my Mom painted most of it. It looks great! We went with eggshell white just so it would brighten the room up, but not shine at the same time (my Mom's advice, not mine). All the garage doors are now on and we can finally lock up the shop at night! All the outlets in the woodshop are now powered: I have four 220v outlets and the rest is filled with 110v outlets. I do not plan on having 4 machines that require 220v, I just wanted options on where I could put the few that I have. Here is a picture of the woodshop so far:
> 
> ...


Nice work, especially your bathroom its great better than mine at home. I have recently renovated my kitchen by myself. I've installed ready to assemble kitchen cabinets which saved a lot of my effort and money.


----------



## johnrichardd (Jul 27, 2018)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Drywall painted, bathroom finished, and more.*
> 
> The drywall was finished a couple weeks ago and my Mom painted most of it. It looks great! We went with eggshell white just so it would brighten the room up, but not shine at the same time (my Mom's advice, not mine). All the garage doors are now on and we can finally lock up the shop at night! All the outlets in the woodshop are now powered: I have four 220v outlets and the rest is filled with 110v outlets. I do not plan on having 4 machines that require 220v, I just wanted options on where I could put the few that I have. Here is a picture of the woodshop so far:
> 
> ...


I think we all have that problem,i try and keep a pencil and tape measure on all my machines but i still am constantly looking for one! Rta cabinet Store


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

*Finished (Years Later)*

Let me first apologize to those of you who were following my shop build back in 2012 - I forgot to post the finished product! I suppose my incomplete blog is the result of a combination of excitement with my new shop and just being busy with woodworking, school, and life in general. I know that if I was following a build and they failed to post the complete shop, I'd be a little ticked off! Now that I've got that out of the way, let's move on to the shop.

I will begin with my woodworking shop; which as some of you may recall is a wing off of my Dad's hanger. These pictures are a couple years old, so I have made a few slight changes to date. I have since dropped the dust collection and hooked it up to my cabinet saw and band saw; the biggest dust creators in my shop. In the future I would like to build a mitre station (as planned) with a dust collection hood, and also build a collection hood for my lathe. I still have extra hook-ups for when I buy a planer and jointer some day. Here are a few photos:





















































Overall, I am very happy with the way the shop turned out, and it is a perfect size for the work I do. The epoxy floor is great because even when it is dusty; you can't tell! However, I have found that when I drop small pieces for my models, they are often never found (comparable to the "pit of doom" in a car). The lighting is great with the white walls but it is quite dark on the end where the garage door is. I have since moved my lathe to a better lit area and use the dark end of my shop for material storage and finishing. The entire shop is about 3400 square feet: my wood shop is 550, the hanger is over 2000, and rest is made up of the storage bay, storage room, and restroom.

Now, onto my Dad's portion of the shop. His hanger turned out beautifully! He spends a majority of his spare time in his hanger whether he be fixing things, cleaning his ride, or just relaxing and watching the news. He has his "happy place" in his hanger, and I have mine in the wood shop. On one side of the hanger he has his workbench and tool cabinets, which have more than enough storage space. The opposing side has more storage cabinets, a murphy-bed, bar, mini fridge, TV, stereo system, and many other details that make for a great place for get-togethers with friends. Here are some photos of his hanger:
































































I do not have pictures of the car bay, but it is basically just a room used to store the tractors, quads, tools, and other random objects that we do not want taking up space in the more occupied areas of the shop. It is not a "pretty" room, but is sure is handy!

And that concludes the shop build! Thanks for taking a look after all these years.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Finished (Years Later)*
> 
> Let me first apologize to those of you who were following my shop build back in 2012 - I forgot to post the finished product! I suppose my incomplete blog is the result of a combination of excitement with my new shop and just being busy with woodworking, school, and life in general. I know that if I was following a build and they failed to post the complete shop, I'd be a little ticked off! Now that I've got that out of the way, let's move on to the shop.
> 
> ...


Nice shop, well worth the wait


----------



## MattHaasen (Jul 20, 2016)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Finished (Years Later)*
> 
> Let me first apologize to those of you who were following my shop build back in 2012 - I forgot to post the finished product! I suppose my incomplete blog is the result of a combination of excitement with my new shop and just being busy with woodworking, school, and life in general. I know that if I was following a build and they failed to post the complete shop, I'd be a little ticked off! Now that I've got that out of the way, let's move on to the shop.
> 
> ...


Ok, I need to add a few things. Ryan jackhammered the floors for the addition, shovelled relentlessly for floor drains and a new bathroom, ran the new plumbing, designed the electrical layout of the wood working area and climbed the rafters to install the ducting for his dust collection. Don't let the blog he posted fool you, it almost played out that all of this miraculously appeared. It certainly wasn't the case.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Finished (Years Later)*
> 
> Let me first apologize to those of you who were following my shop build back in 2012 - I forgot to post the finished product! I suppose my incomplete blog is the result of a combination of excitement with my new shop and just being busy with woodworking, school, and life in general. I know that if I was following a build and they failed to post the complete shop, I'd be a little ticked off! Now that I've got that out of the way, let's move on to the shop.
> 
> ...


G'day Ryan, 
Everything looks way too clean and organized, but one would expect nothing else from someone like yourself…
How I'd love such a shed as we call it downunder…


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Finished (Years Later)*
> 
> Let me first apologize to those of you who were following my shop build back in 2012 - I forgot to post the finished product! I suppose my incomplete blog is the result of a combination of excitement with my new shop and just being busy with woodworking, school, and life in general. I know that if I was following a build and they failed to post the complete shop, I'd be a little ticked off! Now that I've got that out of the way, let's move on to the shop.
> 
> ...


Great shop. one to fit the premium projects you produce. Are you flying the bird yet? Doug


----------



## wmgworks (Sep 14, 2015)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Finished (Years Later)*
> 
> Let me first apologize to those of you who were following my shop build back in 2012 - I forgot to post the finished product! I suppose my incomplete blog is the result of a combination of excitement with my new shop and just being busy with woodworking, school, and life in general. I know that if I was following a build and they failed to post the complete shop, I'd be a little ticked off! Now that I've got that out of the way, let's move on to the shop.
> 
> ...


I have to say I highly approve of the artwork on the all of your shop. My name is actually David Gilmore - not spelled the same as His, but still close enough for me!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Finished (Years Later)*
> 
> Let me first apologize to those of you who were following my shop build back in 2012 - I forgot to post the finished product! I suppose my incomplete blog is the result of a combination of excitement with my new shop and just being busy with woodworking, school, and life in general. I know that if I was following a build and they failed to post the complete shop, I'd be a little ticked off! Now that I've got that out of the way, let's move on to the shop.
> 
> ...


Fantastic outcome. Worth the wait. But I do have one question…. How do you get the chopper in and out? I see it's not on a dolly as before, and there's no way you can fly it out !


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

RyanHaasen said:


> *Finished (Years Later)*
> 
> Let me first apologize to those of you who were following my shop build back in 2012 - I forgot to post the finished product! I suppose my incomplete blog is the result of a combination of excitement with my new shop and just being busy with woodworking, school, and life in general. I know that if I was following a build and they failed to post the complete shop, I'd be a little ticked off! Now that I've got that out of the way, let's move on to the shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

-Doug: I can fly and land the chopper if there was an emergency, however I do not yet have my license.

-JoinGa: You have a good eye. We replaced the dolly a few years ago with a heli-porter. This machine basically rolls under the helicopter and lifts the helictopter off the ground where it can be steered out of the shop. It uses electric hydraulics to lift and drive but is steered by the operator, it's a great little machine! Here is a picture:


----------

